# Episode 240 - Up North Journal Podcast



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

This week we cover shed antler hunting, turkey hunting, cougar sighting in Iowa along with how gas prices might affect this upcoming hunting and fishing seasons.

http://traffic.libsyn.com/upnorthjournal/Episode_240_final.mp3


----------

